# Can you fit 6x9's in the rear deck of a cutlass?



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sure you can install them with out the adapters...but is there enough room in the rear deck to install the 6x9's INSTEAD of the 4x10's :dunno: I don't have the car at home right now...that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Sep 7 2007, 11:09 AM~8737717
> *I'm sure you can install them with out the adapters...but is there enough room in the rear deck to install the 6x9's INSTEAD of the 4x10's :dunno: I don't have the car at home right now...that's why I'm asking.
> *


I've seen it done, but the amount of work involved isn't worth it...

You better off just taking out the 4x10's if you are putting subs in the trunk...


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I am going to put the ALTEC lansing 6x9's that I came up on.... and later I was going to stuff some subs in the trunk and Port through the rear deck...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 7 2007, 10:19 AM~8738167
> *I've seen it done, but the amount of work involved isn't worth it...
> 
> You better off just taking out the 4x10's if you are putting subs in the trunk...
> *


i did it in my first car, had to build a new rear shelf since the stock one WON"T FIT 6x9's! I then bent the seat mounts a bit and it all worked pretty good, however looking back, i would also not bother with rear speakers and instead get a nice set of components up front if you're running subs, i have pics if you're interested though....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 9 2007, 08:00 PM~8752562
> *i did it in my first car, had to build a new rear shelf since the stock one WON"T FIT 6x9's! I then bent the seat mounts a bit and it all worked pretty good, however looking back, i would also not bother with rear speakers and instead get a nice set of components up front if you're running subs, i have pics if you're interested though....
> *


truf


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

i got some 6x9s under the quarter window. take the panels out and cut the sheetmetal then get a piece of wood and cover it with some material and they fit if you want pics let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gervais_85_@Sep 10 2007, 12:31 AM~8755940
> *i got some 6x9s under the quarter window. take the panels out and cut the sheetmetal then get a piece of wood and cover it with some material and they fit if you want pics let me know.
> *


X2


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes they sound good under the window..They got some nice bass for 6x9s..
Just make sure you dont cut to much metal off behind so u have something to screw into.. I couldnt put the 6x9s in my monte because of switches-But i had a 87 grand prix that had 6x9s in the rear,I had to install the from underneath and that wasnt that hard either.. :biggrin:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Fawk it,,, I just went ahead and bought some adapters.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i put some 6x9's in the shelf before, cut fuck out it and they got in there


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

You could fit 6x9's without adapters, you'll just have to get longer nuts and bolts, and cut the shit out of the rear deck lid. I fit four in mine, but I still used the 4x10 adapters. Depends on what size the magnets are, they may or may not clear fittings on rear cylinders. For my g-body, I used two different sets of Infinity 6x9's. The Kappa series with the bigger magnet in the middle, and the Reference series for the outter pair. Check it out, this pic doesn't have the four mounted, but you can still kinda get the idea.


----------

